# Auger blade sharpening?



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Since I bought new blades again this year I am really starting a good collection. Does anyone know of a reputable person that sharpens these things somewhat locally?-Ohio?-NE Ohio?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Contact Jeff at Mogadore Bait & Tackle on Randolf Rd.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

If it's a laser sharpened blade I'm pretty sure u have to send them some where and they will send u refurbished ones that don't last


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Been there, done that!(collecting blades!) If you have a honing stone and really good vision, you can sharpen them yourself and do a passible job. ONLY work on the beveled edge(NEVER touch the other edge), and only stroke away from the bevel(towards open space), not back towards the main(thicker) part of the blade. Also, never change the ANGLE of the bevel. I've done it successfully, thus anyone should be able to do it. If you don't want to bother,Jeff has someone who does them for him and a lot cheaper than new blades.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

if I had to pay $40 for new blades,i would orde new Nill auger replacement head and mount that on your ouger,they drill beter and they stay sharper longer,they are made from harder steel.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tool grinding shop on rt 62 in salem does. But i haven t tried them. For some reason they never seem as good as new ones. LOL!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Buzzking 
if you wonet to sharpen the blade,you can do that with hand griner with fine weal,take the blades of put them in wise,and tuch only the top angle,do not tuch the bottom of blade,before you sharpen,feel with finger how sharp they are,same feeling like you checking kichin nife,the angle on the blade is same style sharpening like regular chisel for wood,if that do not salve your problem,then the frame whot hold the blades is bend,that mean you can buy new blades put them on,and they will not cut tha ice,salve the problem,you have to straiten up frame whot hold blades,or you can put shims between blade and frame,if you take them apart,and you have shims there,mark them where they were,that way you can put them in same spot,cheep grainer,Harbor fright tools =$20.


----------



## RobO (Jan 9, 2014)

A company called "Lazer" actually makes a sharpener that does a fairly good job sharpening auger blades to the correct angles. I think I bought mine new off of Ebay a few years ago for maybe $5. It has a blue handle


----------

